# rabbit ate oil paint!



## bsupertramp (Jan 19, 2011)

so my mum's an artist, and my cheeky rabbit harry got into her oil paint!
he bit straight into the tube, and his nose, mouth and feet were covered in the red paint. He was then licking it off and clearly liked the taste. When I tried to clean him, he just kept trying to escape, but he's now grooming himself a little.

Is there anything I should be worried about? Will this make him sick? He seemed to be obsessed with the paints for weeks, we thought it was the linseed oil but now that he's done this we think it must be the paint itself.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 19, 2011)

oh no!!! what are the ingredients on the tube? maybe if you post them here someone bunny savvy will be able to post and let you know if they are ok for buns to eat. 

hope he does ok.

in the mean time just monitor him as rabbits cant vomit so if it is toxic it will be hard for him to get it out of his system


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh dear. I hope he's ok. Keep an eye on him, maybe entice him to drink water or syringe it to him.

I hope someone that knows will be along soon.


----------



## bsupertramp (Jan 19, 2011)

well he's been eating and drinking normally, so I think he's alright
we'll just have to not have him inside when mum's painting I guess!


----------



## MsBunBun (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with the others... keep a close eye on him. Also, check to see he is not having diarreah or vomiting.


----------

